# Warren Dunes?



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

The family is going to Warren Dunes over the 4th and I was wondering what there is to do there. Anything for kids or adults. I know about the Dunes, but I was looking for some small town activities. Any thing will help thanks.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

The town just east of bridgman, Baroda has there fireworks on Saturday night the 3rd in downtown Baroda. What other activities are you looking for things to do with the family or by yourself?


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Try this, may help.

http://www.travel.michigan.org/city/index.asp?city=G3528


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I was just wondering if there was any good places to shore fish there in town or any good lakes with boat rentals?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

so did you climb Mt. Randall ?


we camped there last month,sorry didn't see your post,hope you had a good time.


----------

